
Show HN: Project-Okot: Novel, CODE-FREE data-apps in mere seconds - nfixx
https://studio.nuchwezi.com/
======
nfixx
NFixx here: The intent here is to interest anyone in the community (especially
a business co-founder), to get in-touch, and we form a team to see this whole
amazing project deliver real value to more individuals and collectives wanting
to embrace a robust data-driven workflow, without delving into programming,
devops or managing analytics dashboards.

Note: The whole project consists of 4 components:

[1] The Studio: Where you design the your native/web apps (called personas in
the project dialect)

[2] The Historion: A general-purpose app that can morph into any app
describable by a *.persona file or other Persona spec.

[3] The Theatre: Where published personas reside atm (platform-as-a-service),
so users of your app can just use it online without you configuring
servers,etc. Also, this can host the data ("acts"), posted from your designed
apps, so that they can be readily analyzed without further
infrastructure/config on your part.

[4] The Diviner: A general-purpose, config-free, user-controlled data-analysis
dashboard (there's a generic, agnostic one [5] - you can point it at any
compatible data apis you have), that is automatically available for your app's
data soon as you publish the persona. (there's plans to definitely offer
private instances for paying clients).

[1] [https://studio.nuchwezi.com](https://studio.nuchwezi.com) [2]
[https://historion.nuchwezi.com](https://historion.nuchwezi.com) [3]
[https://theare.nuchwezi.com](https://theare.nuchwezi.com) [4]
[https://diviner.nuchwezi.com](https://diviner.nuchwezi.com)

READ about the motivation and background of Project-Okot (and other NuChwezi
work):
[https://nuscribes.com/scribes_app/book/40/read/?#chapter-500](https://nuscribes.com/scribes_app/book/40/read/?#chapter-500)

I need collaborators, I need beta-testers, and BUSINESS! Okay, perhaps I need
a team most of all... I'm currently in East Africa (home), but hope I can form
a global team of like-minded folks. We need resources to pull this off, and
perhaps some capital. But, the promise is, this technology has the potential
to not only disrupt app development, but also bring the power of building and
leveraging data-apps, to many more businesses, especially here in Africa.

Market Research, Scientific Education (think, ease of collecting data and
running quick analysis), polls, etc can leverage this immediately...

NOTE: under active development.

